# Disque dur reconnu mais inaccessible



## Blondiin (18 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis récemment passé sur Macbook, j'ai un disque dur externe, qui ne s'ouvre pas sur ce nouvel ordi, mais il est bien reconnu dans l'utilitaire de disque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




C'est un peu important quand même, j'ai des documents qu'il faut absolument que je récupère.

Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (18 Février 2014)

on ne distingue pas grand chose avec ta capture
mais il semble qu'il s'agisse d'un DD windows  ( windows NT )

donner plus de détails
(y compris sur ton mac et OS installé)


----------



## Blondiin (18 Février 2014)

Oui c'est un Windows mais il s'est deja ouvert sur d'autres Macbook.
D'autres captures: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h05 ----------

Et je suis en OS X 10.9, le mac a 1 mois


----------



## Karmalolo (18 Février 2014)

Et si tu cliques sur "Monter"?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Février 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> Et si tu cliques sur "Monter"?


tu m'as grillé


----------



## Karmalolo (18 Février 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu m'as grillé


Je commence déjà la saison des barbecs


----------



## Blondiin (18 Février 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> Et si tu cliques sur "Monter"?



Ca marche pas, il y a un message d'erreur.


----------



## FlnY (18 Février 2014)

Paragon NTFS ?!?


----------



## Blondiin (19 Février 2014)

Ca marche pas non plus.
Je viens de rebrancher mon disque depuis hier soir, et je pouvais cliquer sur Reparer et Verifier le disque, mais un message d'erreur apparait sans qu'il réfléchisse...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2014)

il faudra apprendre deux choses

*faire des captures partielles ,  ne montrant QUE ce qui est interessant ( par opposition à tout l'écran en minuscule)
soit par selection partielle au pointeur , soit option- selection de fenetre

*le fonctionnement Mac
Utilitaire disque ne repare pas des volumes *windows*


----------



## Blondiin (19 Février 2014)

(Je pensais qu'on pouvait cliquer sur les images pour les agrandir)
Et si je repasse sur Windows, je peux le réparer, ou au moins récupérer mes données ? (Et il s'était déjà ouvert  sur Mac, alors peut être que j'aurais pu le réparer sur Mac..)


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2014)

chaque hébergeur d'images a ses options, retaillage , lien vers image taille réelle etc etc
certains poussent même la courtoisie jusqu'à fournir les balises de post forum

"courtoisie " étant ci une boutade , c'est du marketing à la  " venez chez moi c'est mieux qu'en face"


----------



## Blondiin (19 Février 2014)

Est sur Windows il me dit que j'ai un problème de "Redondance cyclique"


----------



## Karmalolo (19 Février 2014)

Par contre sur la dernière image, le format de fichier à changé
C'est passé de NTFS à ExFat, tu as fais quelque chose?


----------



## Blondiin (19 Février 2014)

Non j'ai rien fait a part essayer de le Monter et Reparer/Verifier.

(Est ce que c'est possible qu'après l'avoir formater, on puisse récupère toute les données ?)


----------



## Maestro31 (19 Février 2014)

Ce disque dur veut bien monter correctement sur un PC windows?


----------



## Blondiin (19 Février 2014)

Non, il se montre dans la barre en bas, le pilote s'installe et me dit que le disque est prêt à être utilisé, je vois le disque dans le poste de travail, sauf qu'il y a qu'une lettre, pas le nom du disque ni la capacité.


----------



## Maestro31 (19 Février 2014)

Je crains qu'il faille tenter de récupérer des données avec un logiciel comme getdataback ntfs car je pense qu'il va te falloir reformater le disque dur afin de le rendre réutilisable.


----------



## Blondiin (19 Février 2014)

Et si je me fiche de pouvoir réutiliser mon disque mais que je veux juste récupérer les données ?


----------



## Maestro31 (19 Février 2014)

Dans le meilleurs des cas tu peux faire les deux, je t'ai indiqué un logiciel dans mon précédent commentaire qui peut certainement t'aider et il en existe certainement d'autres. Ensuite, après avoir récupéré les données si tenté que ce soit encore possible, rien empêche de pouvoir reformater le disque dur et vérifier qu'il refonctionne correctement.


----------



## FlnY (19 Février 2014)

Non car si tu le formates cela effacera les données tu obtiendras une ou plusieurs partition(s) vide(s) (selon tes choix) avec le format que tu auras choisi.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2014)

Apparement ce disque a un souci 
Comme c'est un disque formaté windows , tester des outils  windows de réparation  puis ensuite recuperer les données( via windows)
et après
tu reformates soit via windows pour windows
soit par mac pour mac
( en gardant à l'esprit que c'est un disque fragile, donc à usage annexe)


----------



## Blondiin (19 Février 2014)

Et si Getdataback ntfs marche pas, là je suis foutue..?


----------



## Maestro31 (20 Février 2014)

Tu peux certainement tenter avec d'autres solutions logicielles mais j'ai peur que le résultat soit sensiblement identique. Il existe bien une solution mais elle est généralement destiné aux entreprises car le coût est très élevé. Il s'agit de faire appel à une entreprise de récupération de donnée mais le devis peut monter à plusieurs milliers d'euros dans le cas où la récupération peut être faite.

Si tu te résignes au reformatage, retente un passage sur getdataback juste après, si le volume parvient à monter, il y a plus de chance qu'il récupère des données (formatage rapide bien sur). Elles ne sont pas physiquement effacées lors d'un formatage rapide donc il y a de l'espoir.


----------

